# Hello!



## TarotExotics (Nov 1, 2019)

I used to breed fancy mice years ago and want to return to it, then I found this forum and decided it would be great to get to know people! My name is Samia and I'm in Washington state, I also work with a couple species of Geckos. I currently do not have any mice but hope that changes in the near future!


----------

